# Aperture or Photoshop



## DarkAngel_x (Jul 3, 2006)

For those who have used these, which would you prefer?  I have Adobe Photoshop and Imageready CS2 on my Mac.  I just want to see how  Aperture is.


----------



## Qion (Jul 3, 2006)

Well um... for one, they're different programs. They have different functions. If you need to create things and go deeply into image combination and manipulation, use PS. If you want to organize and post-process your photos, use Aperture. 

However, if your hardware tag is still correct, your machine would choke on Aperture.


----------



## magilum (Jul 3, 2006)

A more appropriate comparison might be Apple Aperture to Adobe Lightroom. Adobe's app is still in beta. I recall some rumblings on the web of reassignments of Aperture team members at Apple, causing some to question the future of the program (but I haven't looked into the story, so I urge you to do your own research if you're interested). Either app is like a super powered iPhoto, whereas Photoshop is dedicated to image manipulation with little or no mechanism for organization. If you have the CS2 suite, I recall there being a program called Adobe Bridge that offered some degree of asset organization (didn't care for it myself, but it's worth a try if organization is what you're after).


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say we first have to hear what you actually want to accomplish. I can only agree on that Aperture would probably not run at _all_ on your machine (if the specs in the signature are the machine you want to run it on), or _if_ it'd run, it'd be slow as molasses. I've tried it on a PowerBook G4 1.33 GHz with a gig of RAM, and it was no fun actually working with Aperture on that machine. Seeing how your computer would lack both the processing power as well as the RAM... If what you want to accomplish is file management, iPhoto is actually quite good. If what you want is good support for RAW, Adobe's Lightroom might fit your bill, but it's still in beta, currently.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 3, 2006)

As stated before, Aperture and PhotoShop are very different programs. PhotoShop is for image editing, while Aperture is for bulk image management. PhotoShop would be useful for tweaking, editing and modifying an image while Aperture is immensely useful for sorting through 1000 photos a day and keeping them in some meaningful order.

My impression of Aperture is that it is an awesome program for a professional photographer who averages at least 500 photos in a working day, uses multiple cameras, has a lot of different jobs to do, works with several models or events in a given day, and so on. For this sort of user, it is a godsend.

PhotoShop, by comparison, serves a very different purpose. Comparing the two is like comparing a sports car to an off-road vehicle - both do a different job.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Aug 30, 2006)

This just answered all of my Aperture vs Photoshop questions in 1 quick search.  Thanks guys!


----------

